# Convert from King0heat coal stove to gas stove



## capecod488 (Sep 30, 2014)

We live on Cape Cod, windy place in winter.
And we have a large(100 pounds of coal capacity) King O Heat stove in the center of our cellar.
The price of coal is going up very fast here, we have nat gas now, to our house.
We would love to convert and have a freestanding gas condensing stove in our cellar. 
Our oil forced hotair furnace heats the top 2 floors and not the cellar. And we want our cellar warm and toasty the way the coal stove does it.
Is this possible and any recommendations?
Thank you,


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd start down at a local stove dealer, bring pics of your current installation, and a drawing with measurements of the chimney system


----------



## capecod488 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is good advice,  as we really dont know much about gas appliances.
Our son in law will be here this weekend, he is a commercial oil system installer, and then I called a local gas co. and they are sending a rep Friday.

We really really hate to give up the wonderful coal heat, its silent, no blowers unless my husband sets it up if the weather is really cold, and the toasty warmth of our nice cellar.
But perhaps I will not miss the moving of the coal and the covers I have to use in the laundry room where the coal stove is.

Its a torturing decision, as we never had better heat, but the cost, and our age in our 70s, possibly will be better with the gas. 
We will never get rid of our wood stove and the coal stoves, just store them and if ever needed, hook them up again, but for now,,,,,lets GO with gas!


----------

